# Some assistance please.



## infamous215 (Nov 24, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone could point me in the correct direction in rooting my razor. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Matt's utility. What system version you on? If a GB you need 1.6 if .211 you need 1.81


----------



## infamous215 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ics and i have no idea what that means. I'm sorry new to this stuff. Maybe a website if toy know of one with directions would be great. Thanks appreciate the reply.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4654-droid-razr-utility-182-windows-for-verizon-droid-razr-and-droid-razr-maxx-only/

Download this and follow along your all set


----------

